# Mediation



## Gator_doc (May 4, 2015)

We now have a date for mediation. No real estate, no debt, no minor children so all we will discuss is personal property, retirement savings (IRA, TSP gov't version of a 401k), military retirement, life insurance, health insurance and finally alimony. That seems like a lot for one day. I won’t just roll over and play dead for any of it. I will not be rushed either. Can that amount of stuff be discussed and agreed in one day or is this just the first of several mediation sessions? What is realistic? Thanks,


----------



## TStephanski (Jul 7, 2016)

My mediation went rather quickly, the only issue that wasn't taken care of that particular day was my and my ex spouse 401k split. We had to get that done on our own. An attorney tried to charge us $600 to have a QDRO completed but we found a company that did it for half the price and their turnaround time was pretty quick as well. The site we used was www.rhodesqdro.com


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

A couple questions Gator, 

1. have both of you already discussed those topics in generality together with out a heated argument 
2. what is the level of anger between both of you as you approach the disunion of the marriage, in other words are both of you good with moving on?

Mediation works best and quickly if you both come to the table with flexibility and a non-hostile attitude.


----------

